# Welcome to the Paranormal Forums



## cereal_killer

Oooooo this could get scary  Enjoy the forum, I for one like a good paranormal discussion.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I had a nightmare that we reelected Obama.


----------



## Zoom-boing

I've never personally experienced any type of paranormal occurrence or activity ... no messages from beyond the grave, no ghostly apparitions appearing, no furniture rearranging itself, and so on.

Damn it.


----------



## uscitizen

Most all forums on this board are far from normal.
Or perhaps not and that is why the USA is screwed?


----------



## jan

CrusaderFrank said:


> I had a nightmare that we reelected Obama.



My interpretation of your dream is that you were correct!  



> I for one like a good paranormal discussion.



I do as well.  I'm not sure I believe in all things paranormal...but I find other peoples experiences interesting.  For instance...my Mother would have forwarning dreams.  She dreamed that my Father was going to die and a few days later, sure enough he did.  She also dreamed about a neighbor dying...and again...sure enough they went shortly after that as well.  Interesting I think...surely it couldn't have been a coincidence two times in a row...so maybe there is something to people having forboding dreams?


----------



## jan

Zoom-boing said:


> I've never personally experienced any type of paranormal occurrence or activity ... no messages from beyond the grave, no ghostly apparitions appearing, no furniture rearranging itself, and so on.
> 
> Damn it.



Have you ever known anyone who has?



uscitizen said:


> Most all forums on this board are far from normal.
> Or perhaps not and that is why the USA is screwed?


----------



## syrenn

To bad CG is gone.... this would have been a good forum for her.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

My Dad has been in touch with me a few times since he passed. The first time was on the train home a short while after he passed. I was thinking about him as I was listening to something on the iPod and the train shook a little and the song changed to Marty Robbins "El Paso", my Dad's favorite song.


----------



## cereal_killer

CrusaderFrank said:


> My Dad has been in touch with me a few times since he passed. The first time was on the train home a short while after he passed. I was thinking about him as I was listening to something on the iPod and the train shook a little and the song changed to Marty Robbins "El Paso", my Dad's favorite song.



Wow thats crazy right there!


----------



## jan

CrusaderFrank said:


> My Dad has been in touch with me a few times since he passed. The first time was on the train home a short while after he passed. I was thinking about him as I was listening to something on the iPod and the train shook a little and the song changed to Marty Robbins "El Paso", my Dad's favorite song.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzlG28B-R8Y]Twilight Zone intro. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Luissa

I didn't really believe in the stuff until I started working where I do. I have heard girls laughing at night when no one is around. There is also one room where every resident who moves in sees children. 
Also one day right before a lady died it sounded like someone was trying to turn the door knobs on a few rooms.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hn3JB51NH_M]El Paso - Marty Robbins - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jan

Luissa said:


> I didn't really believe in the stuff until I started working where I do. I have heard girls laughing at night when no one is around. There is also one room where every resident who moves in sees children.
> Also one day right before a lady died it sounded like someone was trying to turn the door knobs on a few rooms.



Do you work at a hotel...or apartment complex or something?  I don't mean to pry, I'm just curious as to what your full experience was.


----------



## Mad Scientist

I'll tell you all what happened to me and my ex-wife when we were stationed in Okinawa and living in Base Housing on Kadena AB in a future thread. I *guarantee* you some here will refuse to believe it after they read it.


----------



## Foxfyre

I have experienced the unexplainable from time to time sufficiently to believe there are forces beyond our 'normal' physical experiences and ability to discern.

I do believe there are people who are psychic and clairvoyant.

And there have been too many paranormal sightings reported by too many people who are known to be completely sane, normal, intelligent, and not given to telling made up stories to not believe there are phenomena that, for want of better explanation, we refer to as ghosts.

And there are too many encounters and sightings reported by too many people who are known to be sane, normal, intelligent, and not given to telling made up stories, to not believe there is phenomena that, for want of better explanation, we refer to as extraterrestrial.


----------



## Truthmatters

Mad Scientist said:


> I'll tell you all what happened to me and my ex-wife when we were stationed in Okinawa and living in Base Housing on Kadena AB in a future thread. I *guarantee* you some here will refuse to believe it after they read it.



link us up


----------



## Foxfyre

Hey CK, would you move this thread into this forum?   It already has some good stuff in it:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/clean...-supernatural-and-the-extraterrestrial-7.html


----------



## Zoom-boing

jan said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never personally experienced any type of paranormal occurrence or activity ... no messages from beyond the grave, no ghostly apparitions appearing, no furniture rearranging itself, and so on.
> 
> Damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever known anyone who has?
Click to expand...



No.  

And I'm open to it, I don't believe that when we die we all leave.

I very, very frequently know who is on the other end of the phone calling me (no caller ID here) and I tend to be very intuitive but that's about it ... and that's not really anything.  <sigh>


----------



## Foxfyre

Zoom-boing said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never personally experienced any type of paranormal occurrence or activity ... no messages from beyond the grave, no ghostly apparitions appearing, no furniture rearranging itself, and so on.
> 
> Damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever known anyone who has?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> And I'm open to it, I don't believe that when we die we all leave.
> 
> I very, very frequently know who is on the other end of the phone calling me (no caller ID here) and I tend to be very intuitive but that's about it ... and that's not really anything.  <sigh>
Click to expand...


I have not experienced anything I could say with certainty was a ghost or extraterrestrial or a visible angel or anything like that.  But I have looked into the eyes of those who say they have.  And I believe them.


----------



## Foxfyre

I was very young but I still remember the day I was doing something at the kitchen table while my Mom made dinner when she stopped and looked straight at me and said, "Something has happened to Otho."   (Otho was her brother who was a Master Sergeant serving in Korea during the Korean War.)  She circled the date on the calendar.  It was several days later that we were notified that he had been critically injured in an ambush on the date that she had circled.  He survived but it ended his active duty career.

Now southeast New Mexico is a hell of a long way from Korea, but somehow there was communication across that vast distance.  I don't pretend to understand it or explain it.  But it happened.


----------



## Meister

I lived in a house in Orange, Ca. where some weird stuff was going on.
Our dryer had a push button on/off feature, and it would go on in the middle of the night several times a week.  Also, I had a stereo that would turn on all by itself on numerous ocassions.  Lastly, there would be cups and silverware that would be falling on the floor from the drainboard in the kitchen.  Never had this happen before and never had it happen since.....only in this house in Orange.


----------



## Foxfyre

Meister said:


> I lived in a house in Orange, Ca. where some weird stuff was going on.
> Our dryer had a push button on/off feature, and it would go on in the middle of the night several times a week.  Also, I had a stereo that would turn on all by itself on numerous ocassions.  Lastly, there would be cups and silverware that would be falling on the floor from the drainboard in the kitchen.  Never had this happen before and never had it happen since.....only in this house in Orange.



So you at least have an open mind about it?   In our current house, the former occupant (who bought the house new) was a little old lady named Mrs. Baird who we understand was something of a character.  We bought the house from her estate after she passed.  But every now and then, when there is no obvious wind blowing, the front door opens.  And we find cupboards open that we could have sworn had been closed before.  And sometimes we hear noises like dishes or pots and pans being slightly jostled in the kitchen.   And it is a standing joke that it is just Mrs. Baird puttering around.   Not something we take all that seriously and not at all frightening.   Real?  Who knows.  Probably not.  But I too try to keep an open mind.

After our most beloved little dog passed we locked down the doggie door and gave away or threw away all his stuff.  But sometimes we still hear the doggie door snap like it did when he came through and could swear we hear his claws clicking on the tile floor in the kitchen.  Real?  Again probably not.  But that one it is comforting to keep an open mind about.


----------



## Zoom-boing




----------



## April

Zoom-boing said:


>



ROTFLOL  He looks just like mah kitteh


----------



## Luissa

jan said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't really believe in the stuff until I started working where I do. I have heard girls laughing at night when no one is around. There is also one room where every resident who moves in sees children.
> Also one day right before a lady died it sounded like someone was trying to turn the door knobs on a few rooms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you work at a hotel...or apartment complex or something?  I don't mean to pry, I'm just curious as to what your full experience was.
Click to expand...


I work at an assisted living. This is on the memory care side.


----------



## April

When I was about 7, we lived with my grandmother and great grandmother in a old colonnial style home that had an attic that you could reach through a flight of steps via the walk in closet in my great grandmothers room. Well, come to find out a doctor and his wife had built that home and apparently still had some strong ties to the attic, where the doctor supposedly had hung himself not long after his wife had passed.
Every once in a while we all would be downstairs enjoying the evening watching the television and out of no where we would here this 'thud' coming from the attic...NO ONE was upstairs. We all had speculated that the 'thud' must have been from him getting cut down....lights would flicker on and off, hangers in our closets would rattle...and one night, I was awakened out of a deep sleep and actually saw a man standing at the doorway into my room, and he apparently was just as curious about me as I was about him because he looked dead at me (no pun intended)...I had closed my eyes cuz at 7 ghosts scared the absolute shit out of me, and when I looked again he had vanished...and so it went on the entire time my grandmothers occupied the home...which was about 20 years. 
The house has since been torn down.


----------



## Sherry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sKzPBu2M8A]I Do Believe in Spooks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dajjal

I have had a lot of experience of psychic people, I attended spiritualist churches since the 1960s, and I had a lot of convincing messages.  I went to trance lectures at the spiritualist association in London throught the 1970s. I have also been involved in several guru cults, and had some personal psychic experiences.

Even after all that evidence of survival after death I still have doubts.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Zoom-boing said:


>


----------



## cereal_killer

Mad Scientist said:


> I'll tell you all what happened to me and my ex-wife when we were stationed in Okinawa and living in Base Housing on Kadena AB in a future thread. I *guarantee* you some here will refuse to believe it after they read it.



The future is now  can't wait to read this one. Post it up!!!


----------



## Zoom-boing

OMG!  Rat!  The cat gif .... ba ha ha ha ha!!!!  Tooo freakin' funneh!


----------



## April

Rat in the Hat said:


> Zoom-boing said:
Click to expand...


----------



## waltky

I wanted to get a doctorate in the paranormal...

... but my advisor said with my grades...

... I didn't have a ghost of a chance.


----------



## waltky

possum thinks dat cat is spooky.


----------



## Dude111

cereal_killer said:
			
		

> Oooooo this could get scary  Enjoy the forum, I for one like a good paranormal discussion.


Thank you for this base! (I love stuff like this)


----------



## tinydancer

Well we had this house. In Hawtrey. Many now understand this. But at the time, it was a moment.


----------



## tinydancer

How do you even begin to explain what it's like. You guys know me for true. One thing you know, I'm not a liar.

Neither is Traveler. 

We bought this house. Well, who wants to hear a ghost story?


----------



## tinydancer

waltky said:


> i wanted to get a doctorate in the paranormal...
> 
> ... But my advisor said with my grades...
> 
> ... I didn't have a ghost of a chance.



That's too sweet. but waltky for true we lived for a time with demons. Thank god we had catahoulas who protected us through this time period. My cats as well, pyewacket and nitro and draper. 

We bought the house like all good people do. Little did we know what would come our way. Hell came with the house.


----------



## Meister

tinydancer said:


> How do you even begin to explain what it's like. You guys know me for true. One thing you know, I'm not a liar.
> 
> Neither is Traveler.
> 
> We bought this house. Well, who wants to hear a ghost story?



I told mine, let's hear yours


----------



## PredFan

CrusaderFrank said:


> I had a nightmare that we reelected Obama.



Dammit! It still won't let me rep you again!


----------



## PredFan

I am a complete skeptic, so it looks like it will be me vs everyone in this forum.

If you can still find it, look for a book called "The Moon was Full and Nothing Happened." It explains a lot of reasons why people believe things they do.


----------



## Meister

PredFan said:


> *I am a complete skeptic, so it looks like it will be me vs everyone in this forum.*
> If you can still find it, look for a book called "The Moon was Full and Nothing Happened." It explains a lot of reasons why people believe things they do.



A lot of believers started out as non believers...I know, I was one.


----------



## PredFan

Meister said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am a complete skeptic, so it looks like it will be me vs everyone in this forum.*
> If you can still find it, look for a book called "The Moon was Full and Nothing Happened." It explains a lot of reasons why people believe things they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of believers started out as non believers...I know, I was one.
Click to expand...


I started out as a believer and became a non-believer.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/paranormal/265637-the-evolution-of-a-skeptic.html#post6433012


----------



## Votto

I was kidnapped by some alien ghosts once, but the funny part was they looked like Big Foot.  They tried to "probe me", but I told them to go **** themselves, and much to my suprise, they did!!!  Horny little rascals.


----------



## Si modo

cereal_killer said:


> Oooooo this could get scary  Enjoy the forum, I for one like a good paranormal discussion.


My first paranormal experience:

On a ski vacation in CO with some girlfriends, I wake up and tell one of my GFs that I had a dream about her that night.  I dreamt we saw an orange VW Thing on the way to the slopes and that she broke her leg.  I told her this during breakfast.

After breakfast, we took the shuttle to the slopes.  We had to walk through a big parking lot from the shuttle stop to the slopes and we saw an orange VW Thing.  We all laughed about my dream.

Later that day, she wiped out, ski patrol came, she went to the hospital, and her leg was broken. 

Odd stuff.


----------



## syrenn

Si modo said:


> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooo this could get scary  Enjoy the forum, I for one like a good paranormal discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> My first paranormal experience:
> 
> On a ski vacation in CO with some girlfriends, I wake up and tell one of my GFs that I had a dream about her that night.  I dreamt we saw an orange VW Thing on the way to the slopes and that she broke her leg.  I told her this during breakfast.
> 
> After breakfast, we took the shuttle to the slopes.  We had to walk through a big parking lot from the shuttle stop to the slopes and we saw an orange VW Thing.  We all laughed about my dream.
> 
> Later that day, she wiped out, ski patrol came, she went to the hospital, and her leg was broken.
> 
> Odd stuff.
Click to expand...


 


you set her up and broke her leg?????

i knew you were mean.... but damn. Thats sky stuff you are talking......


----------



## Si modo

syrenn said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cereal_killer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooo this could get scary  Enjoy the forum, I for one like a good paranormal discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> My first paranormal experience:
> 
> On a ski vacation in CO with some girlfriends, I wake up and tell one of my GFs that I had a dream about her that night.  I dreamt we saw an orange VW Thing on the way to the slopes and that she broke her leg.  I told her this during breakfast.
> 
> After breakfast, we took the shuttle to the slopes.  We had to walk through a big parking lot from the shuttle stop to the slopes and we saw an orange VW Thing.  We all laughed about my dream.
> 
> Later that day, she wiped out, ski patrol came, she went to the hospital, and her leg was broken.
> 
> Odd stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you set her up and broke her leg?????
> 
> i knew you were mean.... but damn. Thats sky stuff you are talking......
Click to expand...

  The power of suggestion at work.  I became a biatch at a young age.


----------



## PredFan

And i love this subject. Even though it isn't in the CDZ any more, I will try to behave because I want to debate the subject. I promise.


----------



## jan

Foxfyre said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lived in a house in Orange, Ca. where some weird stuff was going on.
> Our dryer had a push button on/off feature, and it would go on in the middle of the night several times a week.  Also, I had a stereo that would turn on all by itself on numerous ocassions.  Lastly, there would be cups and silverware that would be falling on the floor from the drainboard in the kitchen.  Never had this happen before and never had it happen since.....only in this house in Orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you at least have an open mind about it?   In our current house, the former occupant (who bought the house new) was a little old lady named Mrs. Baird who we understand was something of a character.  We bought the house from her estate after she passed.  But every now and then, when there is no obvious wind blowing, the front door opens.  And we find cupboards open that we could have sworn had been closed before.  And sometimes we hear noises like dishes or pots and pans being slightly jostled in the kitchen.   And it is a standing joke that it is just Mrs. Baird puttering around.   Not something we take all that seriously and not at all frightening.   Real?  Who knows.  Probably not.  But I too try to keep an open mind.
> 
> *After our most beloved little dog passed we locked down the doggie door and gave away or threw away all his stuff.  But sometimes we still hear the doggie door snap like it did when he came through and could swear we hear his claws clicking on the tile floor in the kitchen*.  Real?  Again probably not.  But that one it is comforting to keep an open mind about.
Click to expand...


That has happened to me too through the years with pets we've lost along the way.  And what's more is that my current pets act weird at those moments where I'll hear paw steps or something like that...I think animals are much more astute about this stuff than we are.

But I swear that there have been times where my live pets have played with my pets who have passed.  Strange indeed!  I know...this sounds nuts.


----------



## Foxfyre

jan said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lived in a house in Orange, Ca. where some weird stuff was going on.
> Our dryer had a push button on/off feature, and it would go on in the middle of the night several times a week.  Also, I had a stereo that would turn on all by itself on numerous ocassions.  Lastly, there would be cups and silverware that would be falling on the floor from the drainboard in the kitchen.  Never had this happen before and never had it happen since.....only in this house in Orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you at least have an open mind about it?   In our current house, the former occupant (who bought the house new) was a little old lady named Mrs. Baird who we understand was something of a character.  We bought the house from her estate after she passed.  But every now and then, when there is no obvious wind blowing, the front door opens.  And we find cupboards open that we could have sworn had been closed before.  And sometimes we hear noises like dishes or pots and pans being slightly jostled in the kitchen.   And it is a standing joke that it is just Mrs. Baird puttering around.   Not something we take all that seriously and not at all frightening.   Real?  Who knows.  Probably not.  But I too try to keep an open mind.
> 
> *After our most beloved little dog passed we locked down the doggie door and gave away or threw away all his stuff.  But sometimes we still hear the doggie door snap like it did when he came through and could swear we hear his claws clicking on the tile floor in the kitchen*.  Real?  Again probably not.  But that one it is comforting to keep an open mind about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That has happened to me too through the years with pets we've lost along the way.  And what's more is that my current pets act weird at those moments where I'll hear paw steps or something like that...I think animals are much more astute about this stuff than we are.
> 
> But I swear that there have been times where my live pets have played with my pets who have passed.  Strange indeed!  I know...this sounds nuts.
Click to expand...


It sounds nuts until you experience it.  Is what you witness real in the way you think it might be?  Who knows?  No way to test it or know for sure now.  But I don't call anybody nuts when they are otherwise rational and express what they have experienced.  I don't always assume they have the right interpretation for it, but I don't doubt their experience.


----------



## waltky

Yea, one night possum looked out the window an' fainted dead away...

... `cause he thought he saw a ghost out inna street...

... turned out it was just steam risin' from a manhole cover.


----------



## Dajjal

My pet bird used to suddenly look up, and stare at things I could not see.


----------



## Foxfyre

PredFan said:


> And i love this subject. Even though it isn't in the CDZ any more, I will try to behave because I want to debate the subject. I promise.



LOL.  That is appreciated.    This particular thread has never been in the CDZ.  I did have one in the CDZ that I asked to be moved to this new forum because I thought it belonged here.


----------



## Politico

Paranormal forums are hilarious. Where else can you see thousands of threads on something and never see actual proof. Well besides the conspiracy section anyway lol.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Several years ago a friend of mine bought an old abandoned church and the property around it. There was a cemetery nearby but not on the property.

Anyway, one night a few of us slept over and I woke up in the middle of the night to use the bathroom.

In one of the rooms I saw what looked to be a small boy just standing there. I said something to him and he never said anything or looked at me or knew I was there.

I freaked, ran back to my room to get someone, came back and he was gone.

Never saw him again.

There was no one who lived near this area and no way a small child would be there.


----------



## gallantwarrior

jan said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a nightmare that we reelected Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My interpretation of your dream is that you were correct!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I for one like a good paranormal discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do as well.  I'm not sure I believe in all things paranormal...but I find other peoples experiences interesting.  For instance...my Mother would have forwarning dreams.  She dreamed that my Father was going to die and a few days later, sure enough he did.  She also dreamed about a neighbor dying...and again...sure enough they went shortly after that as well.  Interesting I think...surely it couldn't have been a coincidence two times in a row...so maybe there is something to people having forboding dreams?
Click to expand...


Those are not fun dreams.  I have them, rarely, but they are very disturbing.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Foxfyre said:


> I have experienced the unexplainable from time to time sufficiently to believe there are forces beyond our 'normal' physical experiences and ability to discern.
> 
> I do believe there are people who are psychic and clairvoyant.
> 
> And there have been too many paranormal sightings reported by too many people who are known to be completely sane, normal, intelligent, and not given to telling made up stories to not believe there are phenomena that, for want of better explanation, we refer to as ghosts.
> 
> And there are too many encounters and sightings reported by too many people who are known to be sane, normal, intelligent, and not given to telling made up stories, to not believe there is phenomena that, for want of better explanation, we refer to as extraterrestrial.



I've always thought it was particularly arrogant to assume that homo sapiens were the only sentient beings in the entire universe.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Zoom-boing said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never personally experienced any type of paranormal occurrence or activity ... no messages from beyond the grave, no ghostly apparitions appearing, no furniture rearranging itself, and so on.
> 
> Damn it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever known anyone who has?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> And I'm open to it, I don't believe that when we die we all leave.
> 
> I very, very frequently know who is on the other end of the phone calling me (no caller ID here) and I tend to be very intuitive but that's about it ... and that's not really anything.  <sigh>
Click to expand...


Actually, it is a fairly unique talent.


----------



## gallantwarrior

jan said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lived in a house in Orange, Ca. where some weird stuff was going on.
> Our dryer had a push button on/off feature, and it would go on in the middle of the night several times a week.  Also, I had a stereo that would turn on all by itself on numerous ocassions.  Lastly, there would be cups and silverware that would be falling on the floor from the drainboard in the kitchen.  Never had this happen before and never had it happen since.....only in this house in Orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you at least have an open mind about it?   In our current house, the former occupant (who bought the house new) was a little old lady named Mrs. Baird who we understand was something of a character.  We bought the house from her estate after she passed.  But every now and then, when there is no obvious wind blowing, the front door opens.  And we find cupboards open that we could have sworn had been closed before.  And sometimes we hear noises like dishes or pots and pans being slightly jostled in the kitchen.   And it is a standing joke that it is just Mrs. Baird puttering around.   Not something we take all that seriously and not at all frightening.   Real?  Who knows.  Probably not.  But I too try to keep an open mind.
> 
> *After our most beloved little dog passed we locked down the doggie door and gave away or threw away all his stuff.  But sometimes we still hear the doggie door snap like it did when he came through and could swear we hear his claws clicking on the tile floor in the kitchen*.  Real?  Again probably not.  But that one it is comforting to keep an open mind about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That has happened to me too through the years with pets we've lost along the way.  And what's more is that my current pets act weird at those moments where I'll hear paw steps or something like that...I think animals are much more astute about this stuff than we are.
> 
> But I swear that there have been times where my live pets have played with my pets who have passed.  Strange indeed!  I know...this sounds nuts.
Click to expand...


I had a big tabby manx that died in my old place.  Until I sold that house, we could spot him sitting at the end of the hall, in front of my daughter's bedroom.  I wonder whether he has haunted the subsequent owners.


----------



## Votto

Politico said:


> Paranormal forums are hilarious. Where else can you see thousands of threads on something and never see actual proof. Well besides the conspiracy section anyway lol.



Oh please, what can you actually prove?  Can you prove that the left is better than the right?  Can you prove that the Zionists are worse than Iran and company?  Can you prove that God exists etc etc?  What exactly can we prove on these boards spanky?  Hell, we can't even prove that smoking causes cancer.  It seems to me that most things devolve into a belief of some kind from the information we have around us.  A belief system is merely our way of making sense of the world around us by coming to conclusions about things we cannot prove.

I'm guessing that if you felt that you had a haunting of some kind you would not be so sure of yourself.


----------



## uscitizen

So what makes the topics different in this forum from those in the religion forum?


----------



## PredFan

uscitizen said:


> So what makes the topics different in this forum from those in the religion forum?



Ha! Quite the good point.


----------



## Foxfyre

uscitizen said:


> So what makes the topics different in this forum from those in the religion forum?



Religion depends on the existance or non existance of some form of deity.

The topics in this forum are not necessarily dependent on belief or non belief in any form of deity but rather focus on dimensions of the human experience or other life forms that may or may not exist.


----------



## PredFan

Foxfyre said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what makes the topics different in this forum from those in the religion forum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Religion depends on the existance or non existance of some form of deity.
> 
> The topics in this forum are not necessarily dependent on belief or non belief in any form of deity but rather focus on dimensions of the human experience or other life forms that may or may not exist.
Click to expand...


And to be fair, that's a good answer.


----------



## uscitizen

Yes a good answer but both religion and paranormal rely heavially on life after death.


----------



## R.C. Christian

So, how many of you people have come face to face with a "shadow person"?


----------



## Meister

R.C. Christian said:


> So, how many of you people have come face to face with a "shadow person"?



nope, not here, unless you call an old HS girlfriend a shadow person.


----------



## retro

Foxfyre said:


> I have experienced the unexplainable from time to time sufficiently to believe there are forces beyond our 'normal' physical experiences and ability to discern.
> 
> I do believe there are people who are psychic and clairvoyant.
> 
> And there have been too many paranormal sightings reported by too many people who are known to be completely sane, normal, intelligent, and not given to telling made up stories to not believe there are phenomena that, for want of better explanation, we refer to as ghosts.
> 
> And there are too many encounters and sightings reported by too many people who are known to be sane, normal, intelligent, and not given to telling made up stories, to not 'believe there is phenomena that, for want of better explanation, we refer to as extraterrestrial.



I just have to agree with Foxfyre about this .. 

I have a number of episodes which lead me also to believe that ..
'there are forces beyond our 'normal' physical experiences and ability to discern'.

They nearly always occur in stressful situations - I'll mention three - 

First incident: My mum died of old age a few years ago. She finally had to go into a care home, and I used to visit her regularly. She slept mostly, except for brief periods when I visited.

The last time I saw her, she was very weak. We spoke a little, I said my usual farewells, waved, and left the room, pulling the door almost closed behind me.

I quickly realised I was walking down the wrong corridor - so I turned and walked back - maybe 15 seconds later - heading for the exit.  

On my way, I had to pass by mum's room again - as I did so, I heard mum say (in a strong clear voice of a *young* woman) "Bye Gray". (name's Graham by the way).

It was so clear I replied "Bye mum".  Then as I left I thought - but she couldn't have seen me - the door was almost closed, and if I'd have walked the right way, I'd have been gone at least half a minute. She would have had no reason to say "Bye" again.

Poor mum passed away that night.  I never understood that, but I'm glad it happened.

Second incident:

At mum's funeral, the family gathered at the church.  Among them was an aunt who had been married to my uncle Ben, the younger brother of my dad. They both came from a large, close family, mostly brothers - and dad died 40 years ago.

My aunt told me that just before my uncle died, one of their children asked her "who is that talking to dad ?"  She could see no-one, but ..

She was of the firm belief, that my dad had 'visited' his dying brother.

Third incident:

I usually go to a fish and chip shop for a sit-in lunch on Fridays.  It's run by a very nice guy from Cyprus.  We always chat about politics, the weather, religion .. whatever.

He was sad yesterday, because his grandmother had died the day before. I commiserated, and because we had previously chatted about religion, he brought it up again that he remembered I was not religious.  I said "well not in the usual Church way" - but that I firmly believed there were powers that we can never know.

He recounted how on the last day, his grandmother was seen 'kissing the air' - and wondered if she was seeing relatives long-passed, who were gathering around.

We cannot know or understand these things which we experience - but as Foxfyre says - it happens too often not to be significant.

Peace folks ..


----------



## Votto

I have to say, one thing does kinda freak me out.  Sometimes I'll start dreaming about a person from my distant past, and then the next day or so I will inexplicably see them again.


----------



## PredFan

uscitizen said:


> Yes a good answer but both religion and paranormal rely heavially on life after death.




Things covered under the title "Paranormal" that don't involve life after death:

1. Alien Visitation.
2. Telepathy.
3. Prognostication.
4. Channeling.
5. Remote viewing.
6. Psychic Surgery.
7. Time Travel.
8. Anthropomorphic Global Climate Change.


----------



## PredFan

R.C. Christian said:


> So, how many of you people have come face to face with a "shadow person"?



I'm unfamiliar with it.

You mean like a government agent of some kind?


----------



## Foxfyre

PredFan said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how many of you people have come face to face with a "shadow person"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm unfamiliar with it.
> 
> You mean like a government agent of some kind?
Click to expand...


"Shadow people" were a concept I first was informed about from Art Bell who hosted a late night radio program that frequently featured topics re the paranormal.  Bell has been retired for some time now and the program, "Coast to Coast" passed to George Noory who is a bit less extreme than Bell, but who still mentions the 'shadow people' now and then.

Both maintain we have all probably seen them.  Those times when you think you saw something move out of the corner of your eye but when you look nothing is there?  Or you see what seems to be a shadow passing through an adjacent darkened room?  Presumably the shadow people live, well, in the shadows hidden from our conscious vision.  Their origin and/or intent is presumably unknown but the late night guys are certain they are up to no good.

Interesting concept.  Unsure if any 'scientific' studies have been done.


----------



## PredFan

retro said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have experienced the unexplainable from time to time sufficiently to believe there are forces beyond our 'normal' physical experiences and ability to discern.
> 
> I do believe there are people who are psychic and clairvoyant.
> 
> And there have been too many paranormal sightings reported by too many people who are known to be completely sane, normal, intelligent, and not given to telling made up stories to not believe there are phenomena that, for want of better explanation, we refer to as ghosts.
> 
> And there are too many encounters and sightings reported by too many people who are known to be sane, normal, intelligent, and not given to telling made up stories, to not 'believe there is phenomena that, for want of better explanation, we refer to as extraterrestrial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have to agree with Foxfyre about this ..
> 
> I have a number of episodes which lead me also to believe that ..
> 'there are forces beyond our 'normal' physical experiences and ability to discern'.
Click to expand...


Of course there are. that doesn't mean that they will not be explained scientifically in the future, and it doesn't mean there is only a metaphysical explanation.



retro said:


> They nearly always occur in stressful situations - I'll mention three -
> 
> First incident: My mum died of old age a few years ago. She finally had to go into a care home, and I used to visit her regularly. She slept mostly, except for brief periods when I visited.
> 
> The last time I saw her, she was very weak. We spoke a little, I said my usual farewells, waved, and left the room, pulling the door almost closed behind me.
> 
> I quickly realised I was walking down the wrong corridor - so I turned and walked back - maybe 15 seconds later - heading for the exit.
> 
> On my way, I had to pass by mum's room again - as I did so, I heard mum say (in a strong clear voice of a *young* woman) "Bye Gray". (name's Graham by the way).
> 
> It was so clear I replied "Bye mum".  Then as I left I thought - but she couldn't have seen me - the door was almost closed, and if I'd have walked the right way, I'd have been gone at least half a minute. She would have had no reason to say "Bye" again.
> 
> Poor mum passed away that night.  I never understood that, but I'm glad it happened.



My condolences, now remeber, you put it out here for all to see so i'll respond. I don't doubt that it happened exactly the way you describe, that said, there are a few easy explanations for it. One is that your mother, having just seen you, said bye to you because you left but since she was not completely alert, her response was delayed and by coincidence, just as you were walking back. 

It's a nice story though and thanks for sharing it.



retro said:


> Second incident:
> 
> At mum's funeral, the family gathered at the church.  Among them was an aunt who had been married to my uncle Ben, the younger brother of my dad. They both came from a large, close family, mostly brothers - and dad died 40 years ago.
> 
> My aunt told me that just before my uncle died, one of their children asked her "who is that talking to dad ?"  She could see no-one, but ..
> 
> She was of the firm belief, that my dad had 'visited' his dying brother.



Unable to comment due to lack of info, and an explanation of why this couldn't have been the gost of his older brother takes a long and complicated post.



retro said:


> Third incident:
> 
> I usually go to a fish and chip shop for a sit-in lunch on Fridays.  It's run by a very nice guy from Cyprus.  We always chat about politics, the weather, religion .. whatever.
> 
> He was sad yesterday, because his grandmother had died the day before. I commiserated, and because we had previously chatted about religion, he brought it up again that he remembered I was not religious.  I said "well not in the usual Church way" - but that I firmly believed there were powers that we can never know.
> 
> He recounted how on the last day, his grandmother was seen 'kissing the air' - and wondered if she was seeing relatives long-passed, who were gathering around.
> 
> We cannot know or understand these things which we experience - but as Foxfyre says - it happens too often not to be significant.
> 
> Peace folks ..


The "kiss" that he saw could have been anything. It could have been a hallucination of his grandmother's which is very very common when a person especially the elderly, is near death. Also, it could have been spasms. It  most certainly wasn't anything paranormal.


----------



## PredFan

Votto said:


> I have to say, one thing does kinda freak me out.  Sometimes I'll start dreaming about a person from my distant past, and then the next day or so I will inexplicably see them again.



You should look for a book called: "The Moon was Full and Nothing Happened", I forget who the author is, or try "The Demon Haunted World" by Carl Sagan.


----------



## PredFan

janigustafsson said:


> Spams....?



Spam spam spam spam!
Spam spam spam spam!
Lovely Spam! Wonderful Spam!

Actually, I said Spasms.


----------



## Wry Catcher

On December 7, 1961 the American flag fell out of it's holder in my 3rd period English class.  I looked at the clock and noted the time as 10:37 in California.


----------

